

Startup Quote: David Karp, founder, Tumblr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2129022765

======
raychancc
The more people we have on our team, the less room there is in the elevator
and the more complicated everything gets.

\- David Karp (@davidkarp)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2129022765>

------
smoody
I bet that he'd add the following today: "And the less downtime we'd
experience."

